# Gloves



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## BT Electric (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree that protecting your hands is one of the most important things you can do, I have worn gloves for over 25 years doing mostly heavy industrial work but some residential and commercial too. My hands still show some wear and tear but are in very good shape. 
I wear the standard "Mechanix" gloves popularized by NASCAR teams which you can get at Lowes or HD now. Don't get the padded ones. They are easy to work in, last a long time, and can be thrown in the washer many times, just don't run them through the dryer!
If your hands get rough or crack, especially in the winter, try using sanding board like is used for pedicures (wife may have one already) and sand off the rough spots. Then apply lanolin (from the baby aisle) or refined coconut oil (grocery store and cheaper than lanolin) all over your
hands and especially around the fingernails. Put on some surgical gloves and leave on overnight. Your hands will be like new the next morning. I do this about once a week in the winter or after a lot of rough work. I hate having a crack or cut because I always seem to poke a wire into it every few minutes. 
I learned how important this was when my wife was going through chemo, she was about to lose her fingernails and toenails due to the treatments and the lanolin treatment helped keep them hydrated and intact.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

We are about to start a project, where gloves are mandatory
This is a safety requirement that has come about due to hand injuries ( cuts, bruising )
Even the guy writing out reports, when out of the office has to wear gloves 
Pretty soon, we will have to wear padded suits and use foam tools


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I just use the Klown or Milwaukee gloves and replace when necessary. They last maybe two months.


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

I think this is the ones we use. It helps with cuts and scratches. If this is not the exact one, you can find it at Grainger. The ones we get don't have a thick coating on the palm and fingers. 

http://static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/4JU91_AS01?hei=800&wid=935


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Hands down the best gloves out there. Thin and workable. Last pretty good too.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

It's pretty standard ppe on commercial or industrial sites now. 
Our shop gets cases of samarui brand gloves cut resistant palms and fingers . And they aren't bad to work with.


----------



## sparkyjim (Feb 25, 2011)

We use dyneema cut resistant. They're nice, light, washable; but man they will transfer the heat!
I used to wear Ironclad's, but have to wear cut resistant in the plant.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

i buy em in packs whenever the chinaman comes around and if i really want precise use of fingers while still wearing them, ill cut the fingertips off the index middle and thumb to make some half hobo gloves


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure most ladies like that sandpaper effect on their bods.


----------



## mando324 (Jun 13, 2013)

Maxiflex gloves are the way to go


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Those Maxiflex gloves are awesome. Picked up a few pairs at Graybar.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

These work for about $3 per pair.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> Hands down the best gloves out there. Thin and workable. Last pretty good too.


+1 here.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

We use magid roc gloves. There are tons of material and size options. They're cheap enough that you don't have to wear them until they're completely shot and full of holes.


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

GEORGE D said:


> View attachment 37219
> 
> 
> Hands down the best gloves out there. Thin and workable. Last pretty good too.


I'll second these, the local nuke plant uses these and they are the best I've ever worn.


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

Another vote for maxi flex.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------

